# Rat Problem



## lyaacob (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi,

I’ve been feeding a few feral cats in my neighborhood but lately there’s been an issue with rats. I have an outdoor enclosure and food and water just outside my house but a rat has been coming by and eating the cat food. It’s been getting worse lately and there are now at least two rats eating the food and going inside the enclosure.

Does anyone have advice on how to keep feeding the cats whilst also keeping the rats away?

Thank you!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Can you get a rat trap? That would be the quickest, and healthiest solution!
If you've already got two rats, they will start multiplying rapidly!!
Best Wishes!


----------

